# Headers question??



## DannyGTO77 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi im new to the forum just wanted to say Whatsup and I have a question about headers. I have a 06 gto with a vararam cai comp cam 232/242 corsa cat back and a tune but I obviously need headers to help it breathe what would be good with this combo? While keeping in mind I dont have alottt of cash and this is my daily driver as well as it being lowered so scraping is already a daily issue lol any suggestions? Long tubes? Shorties? 
Thx for the help.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Long tubes will give you more power. Some shorties though are smog legal since they don't change the position of the cats. Don't know how it is in Chicago but here in Cali smog is a big deal. Stainless works longtubes here and no problems for 3 years. Actually with this duration on the cam you cannot pass smog anyways so get the longtubes.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shorties an make just as much power but in a narrower band. LTs are best for a street car


----------

